# Need suggestions on a summer vacation trip



## dorton (Apr 13, 2008)

Usually every summer I go to Myrtle Beach SC, for a week at the end of july. This year I want to do something different. This year it will be my wife, mom, dad, brother his wife and 2 little girls and I. 
We will be looking to rent a house preferably on or very near a lake, river or stream.We would like to bring our kayaks/canoes, and would like some scenic hiking. We would love to find something kinda nestled back in the woods, but not like an hour from town. We have been thinking of PA,NY,OH or WV, or I would like to check out the Ozarks in Missouri.

*Any suggestions??? *

Looking to stay probably 1000 or so miles from Winston Salem, NC.

We would love to find somewhere with a mild climate, so FL,AL,LA and such are out of the question.

Looking forward to some suggestions.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 13, 2008)

Colorado is always gorgeous, by far one of the more beautiful places I have ever been. But that could be more than 1000 miles away.


----------

